# who makes the ashtray gauge pod



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm doing air ride on my mk4 jetta. And I was wondering who made the dual ashtray gauge pod that I always see on cars. Thanks guy the forum has helped me out a lot with all my air ride questions.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i beleive openroad tuning does. contact andrew


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: who makes the ashtray gauge pod (glsdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glsdriver03* »_I'm doing air ride on my mk4 jetta. And I was wondering who made the dual ashtray gauge pod that I always see on cars. Thanks guy the forum has helped me out a lot with all my air ride questions.

x2
wasn't it baak2basics? which no longer has it listed. but i could be wrong


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

it was open road tuning, [email protected] specifically i believe. havent seen anything about them lately though


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (blue bags)*

openroad.......dont know if they are still producing them or not but contact andrew. hes usually overly quick to respond http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

yea its openroad, talk to eric he is the one with them


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (VRTT12)*

Thanks guys for the help


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the help guys








contact eric for the gauge pod - [email protected]
best,
andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sorry i missed this thread. to answer all questions.
yes i still make the pod. mostly on request as i am all out of stock. 
also had a question about what paint i use on them. i use the soft touch style paint that oem center consoles are coated in. only difference is that the paint i use wont rub off.








thanks for the comments and just get ahold of me on here or by email. [email protected]
thanks again!


----------



## REPTAR! (Feb 27, 2011)

Eric tried to email you didnt work whats the price of one and do you still make them?

[email protected] is my email so we can discuss purchasing one thankss


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Do not make them anymore. Sorry fellas!


----------

